# no symptoms



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I am new to the site. I had my embryo transfer 10 days ago and I have no symptoms at all!! I am sure that this question has been asked before but is there any body in my position?? I did my pregnancy test on day 6 and it was negative. 

I had 3 day embryo transfer. This is my first IVF and I really don’t know what to expect. My embryos were both grade 1 8 cells, and the doctor said that I had a very good chance. But I have no symptoms and a feel absolutely normal. Please help….


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey pet

Day 6 is far too early to test,I had 2dt and tested 12dpt and was negative however I tested the next day and was positive so can change overnite,I had no symptoms at all until 12dpt when I had bad cramps and felt like I did every other month when period was comin which is why I decided to test and when it was negative I was convinced it was all over so u can imagine my surprise the next nite when I tested and it was positive and I'm happy to say I'm now over 20 weeks pregnant and my big scan is this wed 

Keep positive pet cos it can happen!no 2 ladies are the same,stay away for peesticks too cos won't be long till ur official test date..

Good luck pet and keep me posted 

Jenna xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. That is so encouraging. I am so happy for you. I know that it is too early to test on day 6 but I just couldn't wait. I also did the test in the afternoon after I drank lots of water.(although I know I should do it in the morning)  I don't know why I did it  - Moment of madness....

It is my 9th day today and I am adamant not to test till my 14th day. I was just worried because I have days when I feel absolutely nothing and I think I am not pregnant. I have to say that I am tired and bloated today and feel like my period is coming but nothing else. 

Did you get any implantation spotting or anything like that? I have nothing like that at all. 

Thanks again

xxx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Apart from feelin bit bloated I was same as always was,no spottin or other symptoms that I've heard ladies talk about!!I was convinced it hadn't work cos I felt no different at all and readin stories on here from women who had every symptom under the sun didn't help lol!!
Even at the start of my pregnancy I didn't have any symptoms to even suggest I was pregnant,no sickness etc,at week 10 I had a bit of nausea but have never been sick yet others on here at same stage as me can keep nothin down,everyone varies so much so its hard to no wat to think,u just need to stay positive and just imagine ur wee embies implantin 

Jenna xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Same here. I have heard about all sorts of symptoms but apart from bloating and occasional discomfort I felt nothing. The first week after ET was was tiptoeing around, walking slowly, driving slowly - everything to save my embryos - total madness.

But then on Friday, I got bored with it and I got it in my head that I cannot be pregnant because I felt so good - in fact best I felt in ages after all the fertility drugs, EC, etc. 

I just  started acting normal (within limits), such as going out for a walk, going to work, etc. 

This week I do feel like I am getting my period but that is it. 

I just hope that I will be lucky on Saturday - my test day. 

Thanks again.

xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll say a wee prayer for u missy!!

Good luck

Jenna xx


----------



## Sashaj (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you so much. It seems that your IVF was a bit like mine. I had 13 eggs and only three fertilised. Two grade 1 eight cells and one grade 2 6 cells. I had two grade one transfered and lost the third one as it was not good enough to freeze.

Fingers crossed.....

xx


----------

